# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Ολοκαίνουργιες μνήμες RAM DDR2 4X4 = 16GB

## pitsirikos86

Γειά σας παιδιά. Πουλάω σετ 4 ram ddr2  ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 16GB.

Δεν τις δούλεψα λόγω ασυμβατότηtας υπολογιστή.  Για την ακρίβεια έχω 2 σετ απo 16gb. 

το ένα είναι. samsung 4GB 2Rx4 PC2-5300F-555-11-E0M395T5160QZ4-CE66 1039 4 μνήμες από 4gb.
20180524_002734.jpg


και το άλλο σετ Αναλυτικότερα: MT36HTF51272PY-80EE1 200826 DDAAE1T0014GB 2RX4 PC2-6400P-555-12-ZZ
20180524_003017.jpg

----------

